

Qt Mobility 1.0.0 released - mcantelon
http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2010/04/27/qt-mobility-100-package/

======
blub
The bigger news is IMHO the launch of the Nokia Symbian SDK. It finally looks
like Symbian is going to become a platform that is pleasant to program for...

